

Review my app-MediaPlus:move,edit,delete etc. with videos and media on web pages - axemclion
http://nparashuram.com/projects/flashresizer.html

======
axemclion
Demo video at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4xUUmZE68>

